# Echec installation Windows sur MBP 2011 lecteur dvd HS et BOOT USB impossible



## Hywel-TRS (6 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

    Après d'interminables heures à consulter différents forums et de plusieurs heures à tester nombreuses manips afin de réussir à installer windows, je n'ai d'autres choix que de m'en remettre à ce forum demander l'aide de vos connaissances. Même si je sais que plusieurs forums traitent  ici de ce sujet mais aucun de ceci ne m'à permis de remédier a mon problème.

   Tout d'abord j'ai essayé par le biais d'un lecteur virtuel tel daemon tools pro et autre étant donné que le premier problème rencontré était le message de l'assistant BOOT CAMP : "Le disque d’installation est introuvable." mais sans succès.

   Je me suis alors tourné vers un tuto très bien fait pour installer Windows via une clé USB bootable
  Lien:   http://fgimian.github.io/blog/2016/03/12/installing-windows-10-on-a-mac-without-bootcamp/

    Je lai testé avec un iso de windows 10 pré-activé j'ai enfin cru que c'était bon jusqu'à la toute fin de l'installation windows où le message "fin de l'installation impossible veuillez recommencer l'installation (et je ne sais plus quoi trop d'autre)" est apparu.
   J'ai alors fait la manip pour passer la partition créé pour windows en "PROTECTIVE" au lieu de "HYBRID" mais meme problème.

  Ensuite j'ai appris sur le site d'Apple que les MBP 2011 n'était pas compatible avec Windows 10.
OK, jai donc retenté la manip avec Windows 8 mais exactement le même message est apparu à la fin de l'instal j'ai donc tenté avec windows 7 et la je ne vois meme plus la clé USB lors du démarrage en maintenant la touche Alt.
    J'ai aussi tenté de changé le disque de démarrage  via l' utilitaire de récupération (Cmd+R).
 ET j'ai aussi essayé d'installer Windows 7 avec le logiciel WinClone fourni dans un dossier Windows 7 pour Mac téléchargé en torrent.

    Je ne vois malheureusement plus d'autre solutions à part vous expliquer mon problème afin d'acquérir votre aide.

            Cordialement.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Hywel-TRS (6 Mars 2017)

Au fait je suis sur "El Capitan" (meme si je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose)


----------

